# damsel in distress with hp touchpad



## midigoog (Dec 28, 2011)

hey guys

firstly let me start by saying i am a totally none technical person .. sooo .. small words please!

my daugher has a hp touch pad which was working fine untill today

she turned it on this morning and the usb symbol is displaying and nothing else will work .. i cant even turn it off

any ideas on how to fix this .. have been on hold constantly on touch pads help line and not managed to speak to anyone yet!


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi and welcome to TSF have you tried here chapter 15 page 171 http://www.hpwebos.com/us/support/handbooks/touchpad/HP_TouchPad_UG.pdf


----------

